# I hate phone interviews



## dredd (Jan 19, 2011)

I received a message today concerning a position I applied for yesterday.

I was so excited. 

I was hoping when I called back that they would set up a face to face interview so I would have a chance to prepare. Instead they did an impromptu phone interview.

I was so nervous that I was breathing heavy and struggled to answer her questions. I didn't sound like a strong, confident candidate. Employers don't care; they don't understand. 

All I want is a chance. Just because I am not an outgoing, social being does not necessarily mean I can not function in at work. 

Now my excitement has turned to disappointment.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup. I usually get stuck on a question and just hang up.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a phone interview once. It was for a teller position at a bank. The interviewer asked me why I wanted to be a teller, and I said that I needed a job to pay off my debt. He actually yelled at me and said that was a horrible answer and to never say that to a hiring manager. I am very nervous on the phone already, but that didn't help. Phone interviews are horrible.


----------

